# Dub dub in the US?



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Where can somebody buy Dub Dub?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Do a search for Roylan tubing on the net.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I found Roylan exercise tubing at:

http://healthproductsforyou.com/p-26035-sammons-rolyan-exercise-tubing.html

They ship quick and the price was great especially for a large roll. I got 25 ft. I assume it is "dub-dub", although I really don't know if it is set in stone. The orange is what I bought. I was hitting 245 fps with 3/8 steel, short draw. Pretty high recoil from my home made slinger, would like to try it on something like the flipp. scout. The levels and colors are listed on this site in a post somewhere.

Vs


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

VillageSniper said:


> I found Roylan exercise tubing at:
> 
> http://healthproductsforyou.com/p-26035-sammons-rolyan-exercise-tubing.html
> 
> ...


Yes VS that is what dub dub is Rolyan exercise tubing

Sizes can be found here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rolyan-Exercise-Catapult-Tubing-Rubber-Band-Slingshot-Resistant-Elastic-Dub-Dub-/251270602578


----------

